
Git's avalanche - sant0sk1
http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/24-gits-avalanche
======
mhartl
I love distributed version control: before Git I used darcs extensively. Darcs
is really nice, and was developed by one of my high school classmates (a
fellow physicist), but it seemed that its bugs and performance problems would
go perpetually unfixed. I started to look for a replacement.

Git was the leading contender. Yes, Git rocks, but there's more to it than
that. When your SCM of choice also hosts the Linux kernel (and, indeed, was
developed for that very purpose), you know it will never be abandoned. No
serious bug can last for long. That risk mitigation is worth a lot, and it's
one of Git's biggest strengths.

I realized about three months ago that Git was going to win. I'm not sure what
tipped it, but it made me happy: partially because I felt proud to have
figured it out, but mostly because it meant I could stop agonizing about which
SCM to use.

Viva Git!

~~~
carterschonwald
I have to say that Github is pretty awesome, and the fact that it uses a lot
of the new "cloud" style backend server setup means that the day that they
have scalability issues is the day that you should be worried if the internet
has such intrinsically.

The one issue about git that I'm not comfortable with is the whole explicit
branching part of the the design. While for a large project this is pretty
easily the "right" way to design a DVS (if for a large / professional grade
project you're not explicitly planning everthing, you should be worried), for
smaller projects I think darcs' patch dependency tracking approach is much
better (or at least much lighter weight).

~~~
carterschonwald
actually, Bram Cohen's blog on the various version control systems articulates
what I was trying to say perfectly "Darcs's big advantage right now is that it
have very good extensive support for cherry picking, a feature which is
planned for Codeville but not implemented yet, and I'm not sure if it's
planned for Monotone."

from <http://bramcohen.livejournal.com/17319.html>

------
zapnap
Github really is great. If you haven't used it, and claim not to be a fan of
Git, you should really check it out. It almost manages to make Git seem
friendly, even; Suddenly, forking isn't a dirty word any more (and it
shouldn't be, this is OSS!).

Tools like Github and Gitorious make Git palatable, and are also interesting
from a 'social graph' point of view, where relationships amongst Geeks are
measured by the lines drawn between the projects they work on or are
interested in...

~~~
kirubakaran
It is amazing how people always diss stuff they haven't even tried.

------
DocSavage
I came across this analysis of an old Bram Cohen argument with Linus Torvalds
on git philosophy:
[http://wincent.com/a/about/wincent/weblog/archives/2007/07/a...](http://wincent.com/a/about/wincent/weblog/archives/2007/07/a_look_back_bra.php)

I think the relative simplicity and originality of git concepts is fueling the
avalanche. Scott Chacon has been doing some cool stuff implementing Git in
Ruby (<http://github.com/schacon/git-ruby/tree/master>) and possibly
ActionScript.

------
aschobel
svn blame > _

